
MicroPython on the ESP8266 port - rcarmo
https://github.com/micropython/micropython/pull/990
======
rcarmo
Still needs Wi-Fi support
([https://github.com/micropython/micropython/issues/992](https://github.com/micropython/micropython/issues/992)),
but now that it's merged into the main MicroPython project, there's extra
incentive to add that.

